# Shorty's 4 Bird Micro Kit Box



## shorty2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*link no longer available*

link no longer available


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice artwork!
Happy to see this bring joy to you and yours.
Birds will have a nice home and be well taken care of in your backyard!

Now if we can only get you flying a kit of Tipplers!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice have fun.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so you have hawks too.. I have not seen many if any this summer here..summers here are great..but winter is brutal... with only 4 birds I would say it will be hard to keep them alive if flying only 4.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> so you have hawks too.. I have not seen many if any this summer here..summers here are great..but winter is brutal... with only 4 birds I would say it will be hard to keep them alive if flying only 4.


I agree. My experience with flying birds is here today gone tomorrow. That's the main reason I went to show birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a gallon milk jug washed out and a hole cut in the side in the middle, makes for great water fount I use 8 at a time and change them out after a few weeks in the summer (we drink allot of milk).. droppings can't get in and when you need a new one..make a new one. free and easy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like your holder. I use those waterers too and like them. I do change the water a couple of times a day. I like them also because if you are adding probiotics or something to the water, they actually get it. When they are watered with something where they drink from the top of the water, and the additive somewhat settles on the bottom, then they aren't really getting it. That's a good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could add split peas and lentils from the grocery store to the diet. More protein and they like them. Brown rice can also be added and mung beans from an Asian market. And a small amount of safflower seed which they love.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are many mixes out there, and lots depends on what you are doing with your birds, racing, breeding, etc. Google pigeon diets and decide what you think. Here is just one example.
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-feeding.html


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. You should buy a good pigeon mix. It shouldnt go bad out here. Go easy on that magpie. Hope things go well for you.




shorty2 said:


> I hear ya guys, and man it makes me nervous to fly them. Everyone I have read and contacted that flies their birds has conveyed that they experience losses for various reasons. Fly offs (or get lost) on their first flight, cats, dogs, birds of prey, getting lost, running into wires etc etc.
> 
> Most seem to have a strategy of keeping a larger number of birds and/or keeping some prisoners and breeding them to make up for the losses. I know I am doing something odd, but for my situation, I really only want to keep a few birds and have them all be flying atleast around the loft.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice work you have going Shorty!
It is nice to see someone dive into pigeons and actually care to do things the best they can.
Not everyone holds the same attitude.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> Very nice work you have going Shorty!
> It is nice to see someone dive into pigeons and actually care to do things the best they can.
> Not everyone holds the same attitude.


second that - good work! It took me about a year and a few sick pigeons to realise the care and attention the need to truly thrive. Seems your onto it from the beginning!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried those chick feeders and decided my birds did not like it nor did I, the reason was because they can't see their feed..which I think pigeons like...they can see a bit of it..but while pecking it would be hard to see the feed..so I bought one I really like it is a plexiglass sided feeder..here is one in the link third picture down, prices on the right side with different sizes.. you would only need the one footer.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-scoops.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shorty2 said:


> Is there a chance you could post a picture of your feeder in action? I sure would like to see it, especially with birds feeding from it.
> 
> So I saw your message on my way out tonight to let the birds out and didn't get the part where you said "..because they can't see their feed..." and I was thinking, huh? I can clearly see the feed in the chick feeder, its right there. There is an open hole, they can see it and eat it.
> 
> ...


That is it exactly. the feeder with the plexiglass keeps waste down so they can't toss the feed out while pecking to get their favs AND their whole head goes in so they can see it and they can see it well from a distance too because it is clear. I love mine because they like it and it really saves on feed being tossed out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So tiny. I wouldn't warm his food in the microwave though, as it will then contain hot pockets that can burn his crop. Just putting it in a larger dish of hot water, and stirring will warm it. Keeping him on a heating pad set on low would keep him warm without having a bright light on him 24/7. Or a reptile heater that gives only warmth but no light works good. Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The food you feed must be warm, but not hot. The baby has to be kept very warm, or he won't be able to digest the food. Wait for the crop to empty before you feed him again. Give him enough nesting material so that his legs will stay under him and not be pushed out to the side, as that causes splayed legs. I kept new babies in a 10 gal fish tank and hung a reptile heater over them, which you could adjust depending on how high you hung it. If not warm enough, I just lowered it. Had a hardware cloth cover over the tank, and could cover part of it with something solid on part of the top to help keep the heat in, and kept a thermometer beside the nest. The ceramic heaters give a nice even warmth, without adding the bright light. Worked great. I feed the Kay Tee Exact baby bird formula. Clean off any food he gets on him while feeding, or it is hard to remove later as it turns like cement. Keeping him warm and with enough soft nesting under him is the most important right now, and making sure that the crop is emptying well. If it seems a bit slower to empty, feeding him a bit of warmed baby applesauce can help to get things moving again. Keep us updated on the little one, with pictures, or course.  As he grows it gets a bit easier. 
How's he doing today?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is amazing! go mikey go!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

shorty2 said:


> >
> 
> What all types of nesting material do people use? I am currently using a paper towel.



In the loft I would be using straw. Inside, in the fish tank, I used shredded up paper towels and t.p. so that I could make it deep and soft. Worked fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

shorty2 said:


> > Wait for the crop to empty before you feed him again.
> 
> I think I am over feeding him, I'll start watching the crop more closely before filling it up more.
> 
> ...


You can only post so many pics in one comment. You can always come in a add more in another comment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's cute, but you need to get some soft nesting materials under him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I shred or tear them up and pile them up in a soft nest. Then put the baby in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if he is sitting on a hard surface, with a paper towel covering it, his legs can still splay out to the side. He is still on a flat surface. So as he grows, his legs will be pushed out. Being in a soft nest, he can tuck them under him better.


----------

